

Ask HN: Google Glass hackathon project ideas. - cr4zy

I just registered for the Glass Foundary on Jan 28-29th and wanted to get your ideas on some cool stuff to hack on. Thanks!
======
cr4zy
Here's some more info about the event: [http://allthingsd.com/20130115/google-
glass-to-hold-develope...](http://allthingsd.com/20130115/google-glass-to-
hold-developer-events-in-two-weeks/)

